# Buying tackle from the USA



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I dunno if any of you know the Yo-Zuri Hydro Squirt. Phil Yakman put me onto it nearly 2 years ago as one of the best yak lures for offshore pelagic trollling.

It looks like a squid and swims like one too. (see pic) - One of the best slow trolling kingie lures ever! There is another brand who made a cheaper copy but it doesn't compare in hook strength, build or swim action to the yo-zuri.

I found some here in Australia but they are all around AU$30 RRP. I googled the web and came upon Bass Pro in the US. They had some on special for US$11.95 each or AU$13.92 each.

I ordered 5 x Hydrosquirts and 8 x heavy duty Grouper jigs (Jewie feathers that you'll never get here in OZ) all up my order including postage was AU$100 bucks.

3 days later Mr FedEX arrived - I was stoked. My hydrosquirts costed AU$16.84 each including FedEX courier.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWanRw3kAAA/fgAASQIMAAIUAFIA37/4gIABQxgAJgACYNU9PUaJPRPTKYaR6ZRAFUiRtsa/Jsw1d7gugXaiOiMnC1G9C3a3aJeVe+ff2gxe9c9spIhyiwtXkQV62EvCrg8jGeE/i7kinChIVOjhvIA==


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey red,

Depends how hard you get hit mate!!!!

You can replace the rubber squid from any tackle store for under a buck. You just cut the new hood to size and supa glue back on.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

That is one sweet looking lure
You think they would work on Jewie too???
And what is the name of the lure????


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hii Magicrik,

Mate, I'm too scared to use a brand new one one off the rocks because I know that it'll eventually up dangling on a piece of Cunjevoi.

In saying that, when my first one gets all scratched up and damaged from the huge fish I get off the yak, I'll add it to my landbased lure box.

Here is my promise to everyone on this forum: I guarantee this lure WILL get whacked by jewies off the rocks.

(Terms and conditions apply - ask fish for details, offer only available to the first 10 mulloway residing in Northern NSW or Southern Queensland coastal waters. Offer available to anglers between September 2006 and August 2007. No correspondence will be entered into and correct fishing locations, tide times and moon phases apply. All jewies kept must be over 6kg with all schoolies and soapies returned to the water unharmed. If no jewfish runs are encountered under the terms and conditions of this agreement, the angler is expected to rework thier strategies and try again tomorrow. The writer can in no way be held responsible for actions arising from any anglers stupidity in chasing these annoying sea creatures.)


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I dont want to use them off rocks, there is a good jewie spot on the maroochy river i want to troll them.
What you think give it a go?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I paid local prices for a brownish one and have taken it for a drag a number of times, without it being hit. Guess I'm just not hitting the right spots. At least I haven't lost it. Does have a very enticing action.

Where do you suggest trolling it Dan, and at what speed?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Peril,

The brown and pink is #1 (I asked but they were out of stock)!!!! I'd be circling your favorite bommies or hugging the headlands around the tide changes or dawns around the new or full moon. In Sydney harbour I'd be cruising the inside bit towards North Head on a light Southerly and the opposite side on a light Northerly.

Do a few solid strokes then pause momentarily. It doesn't really matter, this lure does a lot of its own work. Even speed #2,3,4 on your trolling motor will get hookups.

I had one of these in November last year and got king after king. Around that time I gave it someone for a design concept and he took off to China and never came back.

Magicrik: Depends how deep the hole is. Worth a crack but bring some soft plastics or fresh squid or worm just in case. Troll the river in low light and turning tide. You could also anchor down current of the hole and cast the lures through it.


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

Bass Pro does have good deals and a big selection. You can set up a 'wish list' and place an order when you have enough items to make it worth while.

The do not have any Ecogear SX40's.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

hi spooled - nice work. Have been wondering where to pick up some nice swimming squid lures and these look the goods. The fact that they have the large xrap lures at a reasonable price makes me think i'll be putting an order in soon. One question though - since i live on a mine site I dont have an address where someone can sign for a delivery, will FedEx drop off at an address or do they need someone to sign for it?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is a link to the import restrictions and Customs site.

http://www.customs.gov.au/site/page.cfm?u=4376

Last year they relaxed the duties, fees and GST rulings.
As long as the value is under $1000 AUD you are in the clear.

I semi-reguallay do an order from Basspro and find, even with postage charges, you can save 30-40% on RRP prices in Aus.
No Ecogear lures  But great value on US lures and some of the Japanese models - Especially if on sale.

I find Basspro to have the best postage rates - If you are preparred to wait and use surface mail. 
Rates:
Merchandise Total	AIR	SURFACE
$0.00-$50.00	$25.00	$15.00
$50.01-$100.00	$35.00	$20.00
$100.01-$200.00	$45.00	$25.00
$200.01-$300.00	$50.00	$35.00
$300.01 and up	$ 60.00	$40.00
If you spend close to the upper totals you get the best deal.

Last year I bought A Daiwa reel for $15 more than a spare spool would have cost me locally!


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Spot on with customs - It's now $1000 before the duty slug.

Scotty, FED EX need someone to sign, otherwise get it sent surface mail (4-6 weeks)

I was in Annaconda at the GC today and I saw the smaller 5 1/2" YoZuri hydrosquirts for AU$35.95. At that price I could get two from Bass Pro.

Also, the other day I saw a Uniden VHF handheld (Remember - Uniden have a head office in Australia):

Bass Pro US$129 or AU$196 including postage
Dick Smith AU$389

I said to Uniden Australia in an email, "I'd love to support local Australian business but your local business is trying to sell me a readily available product at twice the price".


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

Bass Pro has Gulp shrimp on sale for $4.46 US.


----------



## reel em in (Sep 5, 2006)

hi spooled-they look like an extemely light lure-r u putting any extra weight on the line to get them down deeper while trolling or just using them going dead slow by themselves-and at what depth r u getting best results-deep down or up top.u have probably guessed that im going to give them a try on kings and am just after all the help i can get


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Reel em in,

They weigh about 35grams and dive around 2.5-3m off the yak.

Lures aren't everything. Ages ago, Bent wrote a great article in the tackle talk section of this forum about rigging a dead squid for trolling.

Kings love a freshie (live or dead) and Sydney is apparently teeming with fresh squid.

Bent - maybe you can post your article as a stickie?


----------



## reel em in (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Spooled

ok ive gone ahead and ordered a couple and am super keen to try them out on kingies.r u getting any commision from bass pro and is there a complaints department i can write to if i dont get any kingies?????????


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

They don't work 

Trolled one around, keeping as close to the wash from the rocks as I could and all I got was a long-finned pike (big one though).


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

My lurs came to day......5 rapalas and a hydro squid, but the yo-zuri lure looks the sh!t.
i cant wait for the weekend now.....


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Ordered a whole bunch of stuff today - cracked the $200 mark :shock: Mainly big gear in anticipation of Mozambique trip plus some nice looking berkley SPs that I havent seen over this way before and some jigs and some poppers....actually I covered most bases


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I totally sympathise Scottty - Every time I crack the $200 I pretend it'll keep me going for the next 5 years.


----------

